# Name for Cemetary and website



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I want to make me a website that show some of the stuff I have made over the years and have How To's and anyway I cann't come up with name .. I also want to use the same name for my Haunt Cemetary . Can you all Help Thanks Blinky


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Blinky's Beeeee-u-ti-fullllllll Cemetary doesn't work?


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

This might help you out: http://politicalgraveyard.com/kmname.html


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Blinky 

I used my street name as the name for the cemetery and my website

ie ElmStreetCemetery


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Since you're a big fan of Harry Potter, how about Little Haggleton Cemetery?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Muggles Cemetery?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o ooooo i like haunti's


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> o ooooo i like haunti's


Ditto.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

if you like harry potter then how about "Devil's Snare" as the name?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Use your first pet's name and the name of the first street you lived on.

Oh wait...nevermind...that is supposed to be your porn name. LOL!

Both suggestions are pretty good. 

I could come up with joke names but that is about it. I am searching for a name for mine myself.
"Best Little Haunt-house in Texas?"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Snarp Hill Cemetary


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hey Blinky! Any luck with a name yet?


----------



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Wood Cemetery


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hehehehhehehheheh said "wood" hehehhehhehhehhehehhh


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

No HH I'm still undecided but I do like your best so far!!!
Thanks Everyone for your help, If you think of anymore Please let me know..
I don't know if I will get the arch way made this year but I will make it..


----------

